# Changed up the cichlid tank a bit.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My yellow has made the driftwood his new hideout


















Iv removed a ton of rocks made the driftwood a bit smaller, I'm going to put a power head in the tank maybe next week for even more water flow.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just wondering, but whered you get all the rocks? I'm going to have a cichlid tank soon and I'm sure how to go about with rocks...lol


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah I have a 55 soon to have african cichlids and I have 2 peices of driftwood and 4 rocks, I will get some more rocks soon though


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiking outside found me all the rocks, grab a knif and a backpack and walk down a trail, by the time your done you bag should be full and over 100lbs of rocks. Iv got 2 5g buckets of extra rocks that I took out and didn't use. I found a nice spot for the bigger ones. That wasn't to far of a walk back to my car.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright thanks! Theres a river walk here so maybe I can find some nice stuff there


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup I found a lot of mine on the kettle morain ice age trail. So a lot of the rocks have big holes that smaller fish can swim in, it is really neat a lot of people don't understand how cool rocks really are. There millions of years old and each one shows awesome age. It really is something vary neat. 

My sister is a collector and she has some amazing rocks. To bad she won't part with any of them.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I love your tank! Im going to look for things in river too!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My Dad and his sister are rock collectors. When I was little I'd go to the rock shops with them. He has some neat stuff. Even dinosaur bones.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks hopefully next year when they do July totm I can put this one in lol. Also I love complements on it! Makes me feel warm and fuzzy lol just kidding

And yea rocks are awesome next time I take them out I'll post a picture of this one I have with a natural hole in it. I think only a guppie could fit in it but still it looks cool my tiny cichlid likes to hide in there when I first got him. Now he can't fit but that's still his "area" of the tank.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks Nice.;-)


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you  I love this tank!


----------

